# You guys I need some reassurance!



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know much about the union and even less than the job market in your area but I can tell you this: If you have the opportunity, go for it. Work is never guaranteed. I got into the trade completely by accident, live in a boom and bust economy and have never been out of work for long. I have never always been on the tools but everything I have done has been trade related and because I have my license.


----------



## Localchevyguy88 (Aug 2, 2016)

99cents said:


> I don't know much about the union and even less than the job market in your area but I can tell you this: If you have the opportunity, go for it. Work is never guaranteed. I got into the trade completely by accident, live in a boom and bust economy and have never been out of work for long. I have never always been on the tools but everything I have done has been trade related and because I have my license.


Thanks man, i appreciate the insight. So you have like never struggled or been out of a job for to long? I feel like its very hard to not find work since someone is always looking for an electrician. Please tell me i am right haha.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Localchevyguy88 said:


> Thanks man, i appreciate the insight. So you have like never struggled or been out of a job for to long? I feel like its very hard to not find work since someone is always looking for an electrician. Please tell me i am right haha.


No, I have never been out of a job for too long but you have to realize that I parlayed my trade experience into technical sales for quite some time. I couldn't have done that, however, without being in the trade first. 

If your intention is to pull wire for twenty years, then you will likely have gaps in your employment history. It's the nature of the beast. Every career is subject to ebb and flow.

We are a traditional industry and that has its benefits. We won't be wiped out by technology anytime soon. That in itself provides longevity to your credentials.


----------



## Localchevyguy88 (Aug 2, 2016)

99cents said:


> No, I have never been out of a job for too long but you have to realize that I parlayed my trade experience into technical sales for quite some time. I couldn't have done that, however, without being in the trade first.
> 
> If your intention is to pull wire for twenty years, then you will likely have gaps in your employment history. It's the nature of the beast. Every career is subject to ebb and flow.
> 
> We are a traditional industry and that has its benefits. We won't be wiped out by technology anytime soon. That in itself provides longevity to your credentials.


Im curious as to weather or not you can list off some other things you can get into as far as career paths go if/when i become a certified electrician?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Localchevyguy88 said:


> Im curious as to weather or not you can list off some other things you can get into as far as career paths go if/when i become a certified electrician?


If you stay close to contracting, you can get into estimating and project management.

If you combine your electrical license with further education, the sky's the limit. Sometimes your electrical training even gives you credit towards higher education.

In my case, I took night courses at university for a year in Marketing/Sales. That got my foot in the door to become a technical sales rep. At the time, I was also considering going back to school for a year to become a technologist. That would have allowed me to do field work for an engineering firm (inspections, audits, etc.). I also considered getting a degree in Vocational Education which would have allowed me to teach. I'm glad I didn't do that. It would have driven me nuts  .

If you take more technical training, you can get into automation.

I have never regretted getting my license. It's something nobody can ever take away and it provides many opportunities.


----------



## Localchevyguy88 (Aug 2, 2016)

99cents said:


> If you stay close to contracting, you can get into estimating and project management.
> 
> If you combine your electrical license with further education, the sky's the limit. Sometimes your electrical training even gives you credit towards higher education.
> 
> ...



Seriously thank you soooo much, I want to go above and beyond and this has really inspired me. project manager would be awesome! Do you know anything about schematics, a buddy of mine told me if you can read schematics you can get insane jobs! Or like becoming a master electrician? I heard only they can install like breakers for homes, and that it pays supper well.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can read schematics, you're better than most electricians I know, including myself . Most of us with a Master's license run our own companies. Any electrician can install breakers.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Reading prints is just part of the job. Apprentices should be learning to read them early in their careers.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

As 99 said, our trade, while changing, will never be done by robots. 
Yes, there are tools which make the job faster (Greenlee 555 bender for example), but a man or woman still has to physically install the conduit and pull the wires.
The better you are, the less time being unemployed.
in 46 years, I have been out of work for a grand total of 5 weeks. 1 week was moving and getting set up in Albert. The other 4 was waiting for a call ( no name hire at that time) to go work for a company that had tried for a year to get me to move over to them. When I moved back to Manitoba, there was no unionized work, so I set up my shop and was working the same week we moved back.
What opportunity does an office worker or assembly line person, have to do extra work? None.
If the trades are slow, you can pretty bet that office and manufacturing is also slow. But your ticket and hands, allows you to do work on your own if need be.
Get all the licensing and certifications you can , so that IF there is no employment with companies, you can legally do enough work to keep the wolves at bay


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know how the local in Cleveland works but in my local, when you're laid off, you go to the hall to get your next job. 

The local contractors put a call in for "X" electricians and the union sends them out. Out of work electricians who have signed the book can pick from the jobs. It's a first in, first out scenario.

The apprentice coordinator usually does a very good job making sure the apprentices get a full 2000 hours per year, even in tough times, so they can graduate on time. As an apprentice, as soon as you get laid off, you report to the apprentice coordinator. The coordinator finds you your next job.

FWIW, the "A" card book system works like this:
Book 1: "A" card JWs who are members of the respective local
Book 2: "A" card JWs from outside locals
Book 3: Inside wiremen who are members of the respective local
Book 4: Anyone else the local authorizes to work in that local.

Book 1 gets first pick of the jobs, Book 2 next, and so on.

There is also a residential book and a "C" card book that works the same.

If you have any questions about the local you are applying to, give them a call.


----------

